# Can't get IP using Broadcom BCM4318

## z-lite

I am running Gentoo sources 3.5.7, I have b43 compiled as module and loading on startup, I have wpa_supplicant installed and able to associate to my wireless network but it can not pull an IP. ifconfig shows it's transmitting data but is not receiving anything. Here is some info:

```
lspci -v:

        06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        Memory at c0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

iwconfig:

          wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"zNetwork"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:10:B8:32:77

          Bit Rate=36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-21 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:548   Missed beacon:0

uname -a:

Linux compaq 3.5.7-gentoo #9 Sun Feb 10 15:26:09 EST 2013 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-40 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

ifconfig wlan0:

        wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.248.57  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        ether 00:14:a5:ec:55:2a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 34  bytes 11436 (11.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

dmesg | grep -i b43:

[    5.744621] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)

[    6.301326] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio

[   16.707082] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

log from kernel:

Feb 11 00:03:21 localhost kernel: [   16.707082] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

Feb 11 00:03:21 localhost kernel: [   18.570758] wlan0: authenticate with 00:13:10:b8:32:77

Feb 11 00:03:21 localhost kernel: [   18.579341] wlan0: send auth to 00:13:10:b8:32:77 (try 1/3)

Feb 11 00:03:21 localhost kernel: [   18.581288] wlan0: authenticated

Feb 11 00:03:21 localhost kernel: [   18.582047] wlan0: associate with 00:13:10:b8:32:77 (try 1/3)

Feb 11 00:03:21 localhost kernel: [   18.603709] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:10:b8:32:77 (capab=0x611 status=0 aid=9)

Feb 11 00:03:21 localhost kernel: [   18.604473] wlan0: associated

Feb 11 00:03:23 localhost dhcpcd[1933]: wlan0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.248.57

Feb 11 00:03:23 localhost dhcpcd[1933]: forked to background, child pid 2051

Feb 11 00:03:28 localhost dhcpcd[2051]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

```

eth0 can pull an IP but wlan0 can not, any ideas?

----------

## lexflex

It does seem to get an IP address:

```
inet 169.254.248.57
```

Is this the range your router is supposed to distribute to your wireless devices? 

You might consider trying to set a static IP to test if that works.

Alex.

----------

## ppurka

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> It does seem to get an IP address:
> 
> ```
> inet 169.254.248.57
> ```
> ...

 It's probably dhcpcd automatically setting a fake IP when it can't get a proper IP address.

----------

## lexflex

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> It's probably dhcpcd automatically setting a fake IP when it can't get a proper IP address.

 

Ah , I see, you are right (  'using IPv4LL' means the "fake"-IP  ).

----------

## z-lite

I set a static IP, I can not ping a local PC or an internet IP. I don't see anything strange in /var/log/messages but I still see TX bytes increasing but RX stays at 0KB

----------

## lexflex

If a fixed IP doesn't work and still doesn't allow you to 'ping' a local machine's IP address on the same subnet then something device specific might be going on 

You might need to upgrade the firmware of your device:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

( Guess you might already have tried some of those options).

Otherwise maybe this page has some more information:

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43?action=show&redirect=en%2Fusers%2FDrivers%2Fbcm43xx#Gentoo

----------

## z-lite

I'm using the latest ~x86 firmware for my device and I have followed the linuxwireless.org page as well to no dice.

I'm going to try the linuxwireless mailing list to see what I can gather

----------

## z-lite

It looks wpa_supplicant does not want to connect to my WEP network. I found this on http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/wpa_supplicant:

 *Quote:*   

> The Wi-Fi Protected Setup (WPS; originally Wi-Fi Simple Config, or WSC) 2.0 specification added explicit requirement that disallows use of WEP. wpa_supplicant complies with that requirement and rejects WEP networks if WPS 2.0 is enabled. It should also be noted that there has been a number of interoperability issues with WEP and WPS 1.0 since this combination has never been tested in WFA certification programs. 

 

I turned on the hotspot feature on my phone and setup wpa_supplicant to connect to it and voila, wireless is working! So I will have to upgrade my AP since it doesn't support WPA/WPA2.

----------

